# So You Think Your Denomination Stinks?



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

More apostate madness:

Presbyterian Church Considers Lesbian "Minister"

Now come on, admit it: This stuff makes any FV stuff seem like paradise!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't recall Paul preferring one error over another. Heresy should be confronted no matter how 'innocuous' it may seem. There is no paradise amongst the wolves.

Theognome


----------



## WarrenInSC (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I don't recall Paul preferring one error over another. Heresy should be confronted no matter how 'innocuous' it may seem. There is no paradise amongst the wolves.
> 
> Theognome



Even if that is true, I think it is irrelevant to the subject of the thread...


----------



## ZackF (Mar 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I don't recall Paul preferring one error over another. Heresy should be confronted no matter how 'innocuous' it may seem. There is no paradise amongst the wolves.
> 
> Theognome



Actually he did prefer some errors to others it seems if a degree of condemnation is the measuring stick. He seemed to be harder on the Galatians for their false gospel than the Corinthians and their moral conundrums. Though he didn't approve of the latter. Some the guys that are better with the Greek can chime in.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall Paul preferring one error over another. Heresy should be confronted no matter how 'innocuous' it may seem. There is no paradise amongst the wolves.
> ...



Recall in the OP-



> Now come on, admit it: This stuff makes any FV stuff seem like paradise!



The fact that a denomination is considering the ordination of a woman is something any member here would detest. It's the conclusion statement that I do not agree with.

Theognome


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 19, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall Paul preferring one error over another. Heresy should be confronted no matter how 'innocuous' it may seem. There is no paradise amongst the wolves.
> ...



Perhaps to the stated subject, but not to the matter of the post.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

Last time I checked, not even the FV guys have rejected the infallibility of Scripture, the virgin birth, substitutionary atonement, etc. I would rather fight with those guys than fight with More Light groupies and Shower of Stoles adherents.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Last time I checked, not even the FV guys have rejected the infallibility of Scripture, the virgin birth, substitutionary atonement, etc. I would rather fight with those guys than fight with More Light groupies and Shower of Stoles adherents.



I'm not equipped to fight every theological battle that comes to the fray. But at the same time, I'm not equipped to dismiss them as being of little import. My ability and/or preferences does not reduce a threat's malevolence. 

Theognome


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

I never sought to minimize any theological debate. Just trying to add a little levity after a long day.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I never sought to minimize any theological debate. Just trying to add a little levity after a long day.



And I'm obviously making the day longer, which isn't helping. I do have some fine rum handy... care for a nip?

Theognome


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I never sought to minimize any theological debate. Just trying to add a little levity after a long day.
> ...



Does PB have that as a new feature? Sign me up!


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 19, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Last time I checked, not even the FV guys have rejected the infallibility of Scripture, the virgin birth, substitutionary atonement, etc. I would rather fight with those guys than fight with More Light groupies and Shower of Stoles adherents.



I wouldn't. The Federal Vision is much more likely to lure congregants down the broad path than an LGBT rainbow choir. NAPARC churches are losing congregations and members in droves to the CREC, not the UCC. Blatantly exposed wolves are much better than strangely toothy sheep with odd tails.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

Dearly Bought said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I checked, not even the FV guys have rejected the infallibility of Scripture, the virgin birth, substitutionary atonement, etc. I would rather fight with those guys than fight with More Light groupies and Shower of Stoles adherents.
> ...



You have a point, I know. At least these PC(USA) creeps are openly and brazenly apostate. It may be all the easier for other forms of creeping heresy to hide in the FV fallacies.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 19, 2009)

> I wouldn't. The Federal Vision is much more likely to lure congregants down the broad path than an LGBT rainbow choir. NAPARC churches are losing congregations and members in droves to the CREC, not the UCC. Blatantly exposed wolves are much better than strangely toothy sheep with odd tails.



Agreed. It's much easier to spot a blatant lie than one that is interwoven with bits of truth here and there.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 19, 2009)

> NAPARC churches are losing congregations and members in droves to the CREC, not the UCC.



Are you serious?


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 20, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I never sought to minimize any theological debate. Just trying to add a little levity after a long day.



After 50+ years in the ABCUSA, I can identify with the stupifying effect of lib-speak so common to the mainlines! Yikes!!! You have my sympathy.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 20, 2009)

Ugh! I really love my little church!


----------



## ww (Mar 20, 2009)

Although not a perfect denomination I am encouraged by the steps taken by Godly men within the PCA to reform her according to God's Word and protect her from wolves. I can't imagine what it is like inside the PCUSA.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 20, 2009)

Makes me glad I'm a *'REBEL'*.

I'll be praying for your sanity, Toby.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Apr 21, 2009)

Let's see the PCUSA is thinking about allowing homosexual ministers... hmmm, according to my calculations in 10 yrs. the CRC will thinking the same thing....


----------



## DonP (Apr 21, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > I wouldn't. The Federal Vision is much more likely to lure congregants down the broad path than an LGBT rainbow choir. NAPARC churches are losing congregations and members in droves to the CREC, not the UCC. Blatantly exposed wolves are much better than strangely toothy sheep with odd tails.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's much easier to spot a blatant lie than one that is interwoven with bits of truth here and there.



Then why do more people attend these churches than reformed? 

Maybe they are unregenerate, but it seems the larger the denomination the more severe the errors. 

So Toby why don't you have your congregation switch to another denomination. Do many of the people not see the error? Or just want to stay and be what influence you can?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2009)

Let's see?... Homosexuality, confirmed reprobation... FV, heresy. You decide.


----------

